# Very odd Wireless IntelliMouse explorer 2.0 problem [SOLVED]

## toxictux

Hi,

I have this very odd problem with my Wireless IntelliMouse explorer 2.0. All was well with the mouse until I have recomplied my kernel last night using a slightly different .config. 

Now when the mouse is connected using usb, the mouse pointer only moves up/down in X and none of the buttons work. When I connect it to the PS/2 port, all works well.

At first I thought maybe it was a problem with the USB drivers configuration (altough I have no idea how this can be)  but when I connected another  mouse (generic logitech mouse) to the usb port, it worked ok.

Any ideas?

lsmod output:

```

Module                  Size  Used by

usbhid                 25792  0

usbmouse                3968  0

snd_pcm_oss            37408  1

snd_mixer_oss          13056  1 snd_pcm_oss

ipv6                  185600  6

ub                     13084  0

ohci_hcd               15496  0

eth1394                15368  0

parport_pc             27844  0

parport                22728  1 parport_pc

floppy                 44880  0

e100                   25856  0

mii                     2560  1 e100

ohci1394               25860  0

ieee1394               59832  2 eth1394,ohci1394

snd_emu10k1            65668  2

snd_seq_device          4876  1 snd_emu10k1

snd_util_mem            1792  1 snd_emu10k1

snd_hwdep               6176  1 snd_emu10k1

usblp                   9088  0

ehci_hcd               23176  0

uhci_hcd               23824  0

evdev                   6528  0

rtc                     8504  0

usbcore                75000  8 usbhid,usbmouse,ub,ohci_hcd,usblp,ehci_hcd,uhci_hcd

ntfs                  147088  1

```

From my xorg.config:

```

Section "InputDevice"

        Identifier  "Mouse0"

        Driver      "mouse"

        Option      "Protocol" "ImPS/2"

        Option "ZAxisMapping" "6 7"

        Option "Buttons" "7"

        Option      "Device" "/dev/input/mice"

EndSection

```

I have tried changing the protocol option in xorg to auto or explorer but it didn't work. I also tried reloading the usbmouse module. Nothing.Last edited by toxictux on Fri Apr 29, 2005 8:12 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## toxictux

Shameless self bump...

----------

## toxictux

Anyone?

----------

## dtor

 *toxictux wrote:*   

> 
> 
> ```
> 
> Module                  Size  Used by
> ...

 

Did you read config help when you enabled usbmouse module? Guess not... Kill it and usbkbd, you only need usbhid.

----------

## toxictux

 *dtor wrote:*   

>  *toxictux wrote:*   
> 
> ```
> 
> Module                  Size  Used by
> ...

 

No, I must confess I didn't. I blame it on compiling kernels @ 2:00AM...  :Rolling Eyes: 

I killed both modules and now the mouse works perfectly! Thanks!!

So, my guess is that the usbhid is a universal module that has support for all HID devices (as the kernel help file says). Then why complie a usbmouse and usbkbd module? Backward compatability?

----------

## dtor

They implement a very limited HID Boot Protocol, but in cases where size does matter (like embedded or something) they might be useful - if you noticed size of usbhid module is quite bigger. Does not matter much on desktops though.

----------

## toxictux

Thank you al!!!

----------

